# renaissance bulldog and the victorian bulldog... the same??



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MAAAAAAAAN this makes me miss Kieth so much.... A friend of mine went to a puppy store and they fell in love with this breed called the Victorian Bulldog.... thank god they didn't buy from the pet store! I had never heard of it so I googled it a while back. Just a few minutes ago in the AB thread someone posted up examples of the renaissance bulldog which held similarities. I can't find any other information on the renaissance bulldog...

here's a link for the victorians

Victorian Bulldog


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the renaissance bulldogs are the same as Olde English, but I'm not sure. When I look up info on them it keeps saying Olde English so I'm guessing their just different names for the same thing.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It looks like an english bulldog with longer legs.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> It looks like an english bulldog with longer legs.


that's what I thought too.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

From the pictures alone, it does look like the old engllish and the renaissance bulldogs have similar structures with the smaller waist and broader chest. The Victorian looks to me like a smaller version of the Johnson bulldog line used often in the Civil War (for those of you that re-enact), but Andy or Marty might know more.....


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

From my understanding the Victorian was an attempt to make basically an english bulldogge without all of the health issues. I came accross them a few years ago and fell in love with the bullier breeds. Expensive dogs though. I think if you could afford them, and you like the english bulldogge but want less health problems and more athleticism, it might be a good breed. I know nothing about their temperament though.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> It looks like an english bulldog with longer legs.


You are correct. But, thats what a Old English is. It is a larger/taller English.

The Renaissance is said to be what the original OE's looked like decades ago.

I think the things are bad dogs! I love Bulldogs of all types but these things are pretty scary dogs. Some _look_ like a super hybrid OE Bulldog/Rotty mix ( but they arent ).


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I am with Stratton in this view point... Look at the 1802 depiction like all the others resemble our various lil' gamedogs we have come to know as APBT. I see an unathletic pugdog in the variations of the Englsih "Bulldog"; Pollitics and propaganda will convince you, your eyes are lying to you... LOL The old men who brought the dogs over here called them bulldogs, when asked why, they said: "cuz' thats what they are."


----------



## Paul.T (Apr 28, 2010)

*renaissance bulldogge*

If you want to know about the renaissance bulldogge go to Page 1 you can learn everything about them there


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

I give the guy credit. He's telling you what breeds he used to create his dogs, then gave them a new name. I kind of like these and they seem athletic. I think he bettered the Old English Bulldog. Kind of the reverse of most of the Bully breeders.
Now why on earth wouldn't Bully lovers go crazy over these things? They have HUGE heads and strong short bodies and can perform.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

fishinrob said:


> Kind of the reverse of most of the Bully breeders.
> Now why on earth wouldn't Bully lovers go crazy over these things? They have HUGE heads and strong short bodies and can perform.


 I can only speak for myself when I say that they are beautiful dogs but a little too lippy and wrinkled for me. While I agree that it is what appears to be a a better looking version of the Olde English, I don't like the look simply because it looks EXACTLY like the modern English Bully with a little more leg. If you pay attention to bully breeds, other than the pit bull, you would know that an EB with leg is not hard to find, look no further than yer local BYB. Also.... I like AMERICAN a lot better, LOL, I love my country.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> MAAAAAAAAN this makes me miss Kieth so much....


I was just missing him like crazy the other night. God that guy was a sponge for info and he had a great interpretation of the info he received. I look at a bunch of the new, argumentative, members of the site and think back to the day when Cane76 woulda put them in their place. LOL RIP Big Dawg


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*ditto*



reddoggy said:


> I was just missing him like crazy the other night. God that guy was a sponge for info and he had a great interpretation of the info he received. I look at a bunch of the new, argumentative, members of the site and think back to the day when Cane76 woulda put them in their place. LOL RIP Big Dawg


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
HAve felt that way on many an occaision


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> I was just missing him like crazy the other night. God that guy was a sponge for info and he had a great interpretation of the info he received.* I look at a bunch of the new, argumentative, members of the site and think back to the day when Cane76 woulda put them in their place. *LOL RIP Big Dawg


I think that all the time :-( what a tremendous loss for the entire community.


----------



## Paul.T (Apr 28, 2010)

They might look like th English Bulldog but they are far from it look closer at the face they have a longer muzzle so they dont have the breathing problems or any of the health problems of th EB they are also breed natural and give natural birth they are as close to the 18th century bulldog that you can get


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Paul.T said:


> If you want to know about the renaissance bulldogge go to Page 1 you can learn everything about them there


They look like 80-90lb johnson ab's. mini johnsons. lol


----------

